# sorry love this little tune



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

but i guess i am the only one who likes this tune and the opera


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this one too can help it i like it


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Superbe Arias!!! I absolutely love this version of "per le porte del tormente" in the second clip. One of my favorite Händel aria's. 

It's a bit funny because "per le porte del tormente" isn't actually an aria of "Agrippina" but I guess the director in this case made a decision completely in the baroque tradition to freely pick aria's that fit the singers, Händel would've done similar things (and did). "Per le porte del tormente" is "officially" featured in two Händel operas "Sosarme" and "Imeneo". Also a common practice that time to share arias between operas.

In the same spirit a remarkable practice was to switch languages in 1 work. For example the oratorio "Athalia" has aria's in English and in Italian. This was to fit the "superstar" italian singers that would stage in the works that Händel wrote when he lived in London. 

Interesting times! And surprisingly things weren't so strict in baroque as one might think.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

With Handel operas, the arias are usually superb, but the numerous recitatives prove tedius and tiresome.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't be sorry, each person has his / her own taste.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my favourite aria from Agrippina. I love how Handel has musically portrayed Nerone as the weak character he proves to be through the opera by using Siciliano features (compound time, minor mode) normally associated with melancholy and the ironic use of tone painting in the phrase "Il trono ascenderò" ("I will ascend the throne"), where the word "ascenderò" is set to a descending scale.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

hpowders said:


> With Handel operas, the arias are usually superb, but the numerous recitatives prove tedius and tiresome.


did nobody tell you you're supposed to skip the recitatives


----------

